# Garment correction



## zbgf (Oct 24, 2006)

Due to a manufacturing error, I have 325 dozen tshirts that are missing the finishing row of stitching around the neck. Anybody out there know of a company in the continental US who would do this type of work for me?


----------



## kathleen f (Mar 21, 2006)

What part of the country are you in? Unless you've got someone close by (meaning you can drop it off) it might actually be less expensive to buy the machine and do it yourself or have someone not intimidated by the machine to do it. I'm guessing you're looking for a coverstitch machine. You can buy a home model that should do it (@ $1,000). If you supplied the machine, it's possible a local alteration or repair shop might do it. Try it from that angle and see if it gets you anywhere.


----------



## zbgf (Oct 24, 2006)

I found a company called Style Source with a plant in Allentown and North Carolina who said they might be able to do it for me. If that does not work out - I would love to hear other suggestions.


----------



## kathleen f (Mar 21, 2006)

That's Geoff Krasnov. While a bit expensive, he has a good reputation in the trade. He may not do it himself, I think he jobs everything out but unlike other jobbers, he will manage the project and get it done right.


----------

